

Helpout is shutting down - uptown
https://support.google.com/helpouts/answer/6167468?authuser=0

======
mister_l
If you are an expert, you should head over to
[https://ningo.me](https://ningo.me) to monetize your knowledge! That's where
you can charge for each email you get - in any currency.

